# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  بحث فى المخدرات في سورية , تأثيراتها وأحكامها القانونية

## هيثم الفقى

بحث فى المخدرات في سورية , تأثيراتها وأحكامها القانونية 


محمود الخضر 

المخدرات في سورية , تأثيراتها وأحكامها القانونيةبقلم محمود الخضر
ادارة منتدى كلية الحقوق
دققه طبيا وعلميا : الدكتور الصيدلاني حسان الخضر
منقول
ينتشر في سورية تعاطي الأدوية النفسية والمخدرة والإدمان عليها , أكثر من المخدرات المعروفة كالكوكائين والهيروئين ..
وذلك بسبب سهولة الحصول عليها غالبا وسهولة تعاطيها عبر الفم او الحقن الوريدي والأهم من ذلك هو سعرها مقارنة بالأنواع المخدرة الأخرىفالمتعاطي يصل لمرحلة الشبق والنشوة بسهولة ويسر وبسعر زهيد !!
سنحاول في هذا المقال تبيان أنواع الأدوية النفسية و المخدرة الشائعة وتأثيراتها الجانبية واستطباباتها الأساسية.
وما هي الاحكام والعقوبات الواجبة التطبيق بحق المتعاطي و الاحكام الواجبة التطبيق عند ارتكاب المتعاطي جرما وهو في تلك الحالة.



لمحة عامة :إن الأنواع المعروفة للمخدرات هي الكوكائين والهيروئين والماريغوانا وهي الأكثر انتشارا عالمياحيث يتم استخراج جميع الانواع التالية من نبات الخشاش وعلى الترتيب :
1- أفيون 2- مورفين 3- هيروئينويتم استخراج الكوكائين من نبات الكوكا.
أما الأدوية النفسية الشائعة في سورية والتي يتعاطها المدمنون فهي :
البالتان (بنزوهكسول) - أوبرفال (ديازيبام) - بروكسيمول (دكستروبروكسيفين) - شرابات علاج السعال التي تحتوي الكودئين بشكل عام في تركيبها.
الماريغوانا :تستخرج الماريغوانا من نبات القنب على وجه التحديد بالاضافة الى الحشيش.
و ذكرت دراسة أميركية أن الأشخاص الذين يتعاطون مخدر الماريغوانا بكثرة يعانون من مشاكل تتعلق بفقدان الذاكرة والانتباه يمكن أن تؤثر في عملهم وتعليمهم وحياتهم.
ويتردد أن سبعة ملايين شخص في الولايات المتحدة يتعاطون هذا المخدر مرة واحدة أسبوعيا على الأقل.
ولوحظ انخفاض في أداء متعاطي الماريغوانا على المدى الطويل.. في اختبارات الذاكرة والانتباه عن أداء من لم يتعاطوه ومن تعاطوه لفترة أقصر. 
وحسب دراسة أخرى على مستوى العالم , فإن النسبة الكبرى من متعاطي المخدرات يتعاطون الماريغوانا.
وتعد الماريغوانا من المخدرات ويسبب تعاطيها الإدمان.




نبات الخشخاش ( أفيون - مورفين - هيروئين )
عرف المصريون القدماء الخشخاش واستعملوه في المداواة، واستعمله أطباء اليونان والرومان في المعالجة، كما استعمله المداوون العرب بنجاح كبير ونقل عنهم إلى أوربة.
وكانت الأمهات فيما مضى يستعملن مغلي ثمار الخشخاش لإسكات الأطفال وخلودهم إلى النوم، كما استعمل قشر ثمار الخشخاش مدقوقاً لتخفيف السعال وآلام الصدريزرع الخشخاش في شبه القارة الهندية وإيران وتركية وروسية وهنغارية ويوغسلافية واليابان.
ويصل طول شجرة الخشخاش إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة أقدام , ذات أزهار كبيرة يصل قطر بعضها إلى أربعة أو خمسة بوصات. تتراوح في لونها من أبيض صاف إلى أحمر غامق أو قرمزي . 
ويتم استخراج جميع المخدرات السابقة الذكر منه على مراحل متتابعة.


الأفيون opium :اكتشف الأفيون سنة 1803الصيدلي الفرنسي جان فرانسوا دورون وانتشر بسرعة كبيرة عبر العالم , فاحتلت الصين المرتبة الأولى في القرن التاسع عشر كأكبر بلد مستهلك للأفيونوالذي عرف حينها بحرب الأفيون في الصين ويعتبر الأفيون من المخدرات القوية والذي استخرج منه عدة مخدرات أخرى فيما بعد.
ومما يجدر ذكره , اننا نحتاج 10 كيلوغرام من الأفيون لاستخلاص 1 كيلوعرام من الهيروئين إلا ان مفعول الهيروئين أقوى من مفعول الأفيون بثلاثين مرة.
وتتعدد و سائل تعاطي الأفيون , فأكثرها شيوعاً : استحلابه تحت اللسان أثناء شرب القهوة , إبتلاعه مباشرة مع الماءأو يوضع في القهوة أو الشاي أثناء إعدادهما على النار و يستعمل تدخيناً عن طريق السجاير , الغليون , أو الجوزة أو الشيشة. 


المورفين morphine :تم استخراج المورفين من الأفيون الصرف لأول مرة عام 1806 وبدأ استخدامه في المجالات الطبية عام 1830
ويعتبر المورفين من مسكنات الألم القوية والفعالة ولكن استعماله بشكل دائم يسبب الإعتياد (إدمان السموم)
ويؤثر المورفين في أجهزة التنفس والدوران والهضم والجملة العصبية المركزية خاصة، ويعد المورفين العنصر الأساسي للتركيب الجزئي لمشتقاته: الكودئين والكوديتيلين والديامورفين.
ويقتصر إنتاجه القانوني على الاحتياجات الطبية. 


الكودئين codeine : (المادة الفعالة المسكنة للسعال في شرابات علاج السعال في سوريا)يستخرج الكودئين من الأفيون على شكل بلورات لا لون لها ولا رائحة إلا أنه أقل سمية من الأفيون وتقدر الجرعة المميتة للبالغين بـ 1 غرامويستعمل بشكل أساسي كمسكن ومهدئ للسعال , وذلك ما يجعله يدخل بنسب مختلفة في معظم شرابات علاج السعال.
و أقراص الكودائين التي تتم حيازتها بطريقة غير شرعية تكون عادة عبارة عن أقراص مسروقة أو تم الحصول عليها باستعمال وصفات مزيفة أو مسروقة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الهيروئين heroine :هو عقار أشد فتكاً من المورفين و يصنع الهيروئين سراً بمعالجة المورفين بحمض الخل، وهو نوعان: نوع صرف يستنشق وآخر خليط بمواد كيمياوية يؤخذ زرقاً (حقنا).
وقد انتشر إدمان الهيروئين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مع حظر استيراده وصناعته وبيعه، فكان يهرب إلى داخل البلاد بكميات كبيرة.
يشعر متعاطي الجرعة الأولى من الهيروئين بارتخاء واطمئنان عابرين يتبعهما انحطاط في القوى وإحساس بالشقاء، ويأخذ المدمن بعد ذلك جرعة أو شمة ثانية لتلبية حاجة ملحة وينقلب المدمن إلى عبد للمخدرفيضعف ويفقد شهيته ويعاني الأرق، ويعيش في خوف دائم عندما لا يتاح له استنشاقه، وقد يرتكب الجريمة في سبيل الحصول عليه (تسمى هذه الحالة : سلوك السعي وراء الدواء Drug seeking behavior ) . 
وإذا ما مُنِعَ عنه ارتجف وأصابه الإسهال وأحاق الألم ببطنه وظهره وأصيب بالحمى والغثيان.

ان سعر الغرام الواحد من الهيروئين الصرف في المناطق الحدودية في سورية يتراوح بين 400-600 ليرة سورية أما في المدن فيتراوح السعر بين الـ 1200 والـ 1500 ليرة سوريةويسمى الغرام الصرف بين المتعاطين والمتجرين بـ "الحلال" ويساوى الوزن عادة بوزن سيجارة مالبورو !!
أما عن الإستعمال , فيستعمل الحشيش وهو الأكثر رواجا لسعره المنخفض , حيث لا يتجاوز سعر الغرام الواحد الـ 50 ليرة ويأتي في المرتبة الأخيرة تعاطي الكوكائين لندرته في سورية ولأسعاره المرتفعةحيث يصل سعر الغرام الواحد من الكوكائين لـ 6000 ليرة سورية.
علماً أن الإدمان على الهيروئين أسرع من الإدمان على الكوكائين حيث يمكن أن يدمن المتعاطي على الهيروئين من الاستعمال لمرتين أو ثلاثة.
ويعتبر الهيروئين الأكثر خطورة ورواجاً والأسرع إدماناً في المجتمع السوري، ويتعاطى المدمنون "الهيروئين" بطرق مختلفة منها الشم العادي بالأنف ويسمى "النخع"
وهناك "الحرق" وفيه توضع كمية قليلة من الهيروئين على قطعة سيلوفان وتتعرض لنار الولاعة من الأسفل ليشفط الدخان الناتج عن عملية الحرق بواسطة لفافة ورقيةإلى الفم مباشرة مخلفة على قطعة السلوفان بقعاً سوداء.
ولكن الحقن هو الأكثر شيوعاً باعتباره الأشد فاعلية وتأثيراً في الجسم، وتأتي هذه الطريقة على قمة الهرم من حيث الخطورة إذ تتزايد احتمالات الوفاة بسبب جرعاتها الزائدة.

وبشكل عام فإن تعاطي المواد المخدرة آنفة الذكر يؤدي إلى فقدان الوعي والإرادة تماماً , بمعنى آخر , يكون الشخص غير مدرك ولا مميز وفي مجالنا الحقوقيفإنه يندر أن يقوم أحد متعاطي المواد السابقة بأي جريمة بسبب تأثير المخدر عليه , فهو غير قادر أساسا على حلاقة ذقنه مثلاً.
فكيف له أن يقوم بارتكاب جريمة !!
ويمكننا كشف المتعاطي من خلال : رجفان يديه - تضيق حدقة العين - عدم السيطرة على النفس - تشتت الأفكار والأفعالبسبب عدم وجود مخابر متخصصة قادرة على الكشف عن المواد المخدرة في حال وجودها في الدم.
الكوكائين Cocaine :يختلف الكوكائين عن جميع المواد المخدرة السابقة , فتأثير المواد السابقة يكون مخدراً أومركناً أومهدئاًأما الكوكائين فيعتبر من المنبهات والمنشطات القوية . فينبه الجهاز العصبي المركزي ويقمع الشهية، ويخلق إحساساً مبهجاً من السعادة والطاقة المتزايدة.
يستخرج الكوكائين من أشجار الكوكا وهي عبارة عن شجيرات مزهرة ذات حجم متوسط تزرع اساساً على سفوح جبال الأنديز و في حوض الأمازون و بالأخص في بيرو و بوليفيا و كولومبياوأيضاً في تايوان و جاوه و بعض مناطق الهند وأفريقيا. 
إذ يتم حصاد محصول أوراق الكوكا و هي في حجم الإبهام كل ثلاث أو أربع شهور , ثم تجفف و ترسل إلى المصانع البدائية المجاورةحيث تغسل الأوراق في مزيج من الماء و الكيروسين و كربونات الكالسيوم , إلى أن يخرج معجون الكوكايين من المحلول.
ثم يجفف المعجون في الشمس أو على نار هادئة , و يتم تصديره بعد ذلك إلى أحد المصانع الأكثر تنقية و ذلك لتنقية الكوكايين.
يتم تعاطي الكوكايين عن طريق الشم غالبا , و التدخين في الغليون أو مثل السجائر , و عن طريق الفم أو الحقن في الوريد باذابته في الماء , و قد يخلط في هذه الحالة بالهيروئين.
علماً أن التأثير المخدر للكوكائين يصل للدماغ خلال 3-5 دقائق وخلال 15-30 ثانية إذا تم تعاطيه عن طريق الحقن الوريدي.


الأدوية النفسية والمهدئة السورية :يعاني معظم الصيادلة والأطباء من تردد المتعاطين والمدمنين عليهم , بغية الحصول على هذه الأدوية أو الحصول على وصفة طبية لصرف الدواء لهمكون هذه الأدوية ممنوعة من الصرف بدون وصفات طبية نظامية ومصدقة صادرة عن طبيب بشري أو طبيب أسنان.
ومن خلال البحث والسؤال , وجدنا أن نسبة 80% تقريبا من الوصفات لا يتم صرفها من قبل الصيادلةاما بسبب صرفها سابقا , أو بسبب شكليتها الواضحة التي يستطيع الصيدلي كشفها.
فلا يعقل أن تتم كتابة صنف واحد من هذه الادوية ضمن وصفة طبية لوحده , او أن تكون الأدوية الموصوفة متعارضة طبيا ولا يمكن استخدامها مع بعضها لنفس المريضوفيما يلي نستعرض أشهر الأدوية المعروفة بين المتعاطين.



1- بالتان (بنزوهكسول )يأتي البالتان في المقدمة كونه الأكثر شهرة والأكثر تأثيرا , علما أنه يوجد انواع أخرى أقوى منه تأثيرا إلا أنها غير معروفة من قبل المتعاطينالمادة الفعالة فيه هي البنزوهكسول بعيارين ( 2 مغ - 5 مغ ) ويتم تصنيعه من قبل عدة معامل أدوية وطنية سورية وتحت أسماء تجارية مختلفة منها
(بالتان - معمل البلسم ) - ( بنزوهكسول - معمل كيمي ) - (باركسون - معمل كسبار)
ويكون على شكل مضغوطات فقط ويستعمل طبيا لعلاج مرض باركنسونومن تأثيراته الجانبية : جفاف فم - توسع الحدقة مع فقدان المطابقة - احمرار وجفاف الجلد - تسرع القلب والخفقان - تهيج عصبي - اضطرابات عضلية - دوار- دوخةتحتوي كل علبة بالتان على 50 مضغوطة وسعر العلبة لا يتجاوز الـ 90 ليرة.
علماً أن سعر العلبة بين المتعاطين والمتجرين بها قد يصل لـ 1000 ليرة سورية وقد يحدث أحيانا أن يتم ادخاله للسجون بطرق احتيالية , فبصل سعر الحبة الواحدة الى الـ 100 ليرة سورية.
ومما يجدر ذكره أن بعضالمجرمين يقومونبإعطاءالأطفال والنساء جرعات من البنزوهكسول رغما عنهم لأنه يقوم بتسهيلعمليةالإعتداءعليهموذلك بسبب تأثيرالبنزوهكسول المرخي على المصرة الشرجية والمركنبشكل عام.
2- أوبرفال (ديازيبام)ان تأثيره يكون منوماً ومهدئأ أكثر منه مخدراالمادة الفعالة فيه هي الديازيبام ويأتي بثلاثة عيارات ( 2 مغ - 5 مغ - 10 مغ ) على شكل مضغوطاتويتم انتاجه أيضا على شكل أمبولات للحقن بعيار 5 مغ ويستعمل لعلاج اضطرابات القلق الشديدة - الأرق - الصرع - التشنج العضليومن الأسماء التجارية الاخرى :
(اوبرفال - معمل أوبري ) - (فاليوم - معمل MPI ) - (فوستان - معمل يونيفارما )
من تأثيراته الجانبية : نعاس - تهدئة - صداع - تغيرات اللعاب - شعور بالتعب واختلال التوازن
3- بروكسيمول (دكستروبروكسيفين)يعد البروكسيمول من مسكنات الألم المركزية ( أي أن تأثيره يكون على الجملة العصبية المركزية ) ويكون له تأثير الإرخاء والنوم
ويستعمل لعلاج الصداع - الشقيقة - الآلام العضلية والعصبية
المادة الفعالة فيه هي دكستروبروكسفين وله أسماء تجارية أخرى مثل :
( بروكسيمول - معمل ألفا ) - (دي أنتالفيك - معمل أوبري ) - (أمريجيسيك - معمل عمريت ) - (بارادكس - معمل شفا )
ويتم انتاجه على شكل كبسولات وتحاميل.
من تأثيراته الجانبية : غثيان - دوخة ويزيد تناوله من تأثير الكحول على الشخص
نلخص ما سبق :
ان الأدوية النفسية والمهدئة المنتجة في سورية , ليس لها تأثير المخدرات أو قوتهافغالبا ما يكون التأثير عبارة عن ( ارخاء - مهدئ - منوم - مركن )
الا أن ما يحدث عمليا أن المتعاطي يلجأ لتناول معظم هذه الادوية مع بعضها البعض بالاضافة لبعض الكحولمما يسبب لدينا ما يسمى بالتأثير التآزوري للأدوية فيزيد من تأثيرها على المتعاطيبالإضافة الى أن تعاطيها بهذا الشكل يجعل المتعاطي غير متحسس للألم وفي حالة هدوء وتركين ولكن غير فاقد للوعيمما يوصلنا الى القول بأن تعاطي كل منها على حدة لا يصل بالشخص الى حالة النشوة الكاملة الناتجة عن تعاطي المخدرات.
علماً أن التداخلات بين الأدوية وحتى بين الأدوية و الغذاء غير مدروسة بشكل جيد حتى على المستوى العالمي بسبب كثرة الأنواع مما لا يقع تحت حصر.المهلوسات :هي مركبات صناعية أو طبيعية محاكية للذهان وان الأشخاص المتعاطين لمثل هذا النوع من المركبات يصبحون غير قادرين على اتخاذ قرارات طبيعية راشدة.
فيفقدون القدرة على التمييز أو التفكير ويمكن أن يسبب تعاطيها حالات نفسية تنتهي بالانتحارأو الوفاة.
ومن امثلتها الـ درونابينول ( Dronabinol ) والذي يتركب من رباعي الهيدروكانابينول.
ويسهل التعرف على متعاطية حيث يكون فى حالة هسترية مهلوسة غير معلوم ردود أفعالها حيث يظهر على متعاطيه التهيأت و التخيلات اللامعقولة.
وإن الجرعة الواحدة منها قد يستمر تأثيرها على المتعاطي بين الـ 5-7 ساعات.


الجرعة الزائدة :عندما لا يستطيع المدمن تعاطي المخدر , فإنه يصاب بما يسمى أعراض سحب المادة من الجسم "الكريزة" 
وتتجلى هذه الأعراض على شكل آلام هيكيلة وعضلية وآلام بطنية ودموع وسيلان أنف بالإضافة للقلق والتوتر، وتبدأ هذه الأعراض بعد 24- 48 ساعة من آخر جرعةعلما ان أكثر التأثيرات مشاهدة هي : التوتر - ألم البطن - اسهال - قلقاحصائيات :تشير الإحصائيات إلى أن عدد المتعاطين تجاوز 400 مليون في العالم، وهي تجارة يجني أربابها مايقارب 700 مليار دولار كأرباح سنوياً جراء ترويجهم للمخدرات بمختلف أنواعها. 
وتعد سورية من البلدان الخالية تماما من زراعة وإنتاج المخدرات إلا أن موقعها الجغرافي يجعلها بلداً للعبور من دول الانتاج إلى دول الاستهلاكوتؤكد احصائيات وزارة الداخلية أن محاولات التعاطي والادمان في سورية ليست أكثر من سلوكيات فردية نتائجها تحت السيطرة حيث لا تتجاوز نسبة مجربي المخدرات والمتورطين فيها 51 شخصاً بالمليون
(نسبة غير دقيقة لأنها تشمل الحالات المسجلة فقط ) ومع ذلك تتخذ السلطات المختصة جملة من الاجراءات التي من شأنها الحد والقضاء على هذه الظاهرةوكان ابرزها صدور القانون رقم 2 لعام 1993 المعروف باسم قانون المخدرات الذي وضع الأسس والتدابير التي سيتم التعامل معها في مجال المخدراتحيث نص على تشديد العقوبات بحيث تصل الى حد الاعدام بحق كل من يزرع نباتات مخدرة او يُصنع مواد منها بطرق غير مشروعة اضافة الى المتاجرين بها. 


قانونياً : ( اهم ما جاء في القانون السوري )التعريف القانوني للمخدرات : 
المخدرات مجموعة من المواد التي تسبب الإدمان و تسمم الجهاز العصبي و يحظر تداولها أو زراعتها أو تصنيعها إلا لأغراض يحددها القانون و لا تستعمل إلا بواسطة من يرخص له بذلك .
و تشمل الأفيون و مشتقاته و الحشيش و عقاقير الهلوسة و الكوكائين و المنشطات , و لكن لا تصنف الخمر و المهدئات والمنومات ضمن المخدرات على الرغم من أضرارها و قابليتها لإحداث الإدمان . 

نصَ قانون المخدرات السوري على :
- لا يجوز للصيادلة صرف تذاكر طبية تحتوي على جواهر مخدرة بعد مضي خمسة أيام من تاريخ تحريرها.
- لا ترد التذاكر الطبية المحتوية على جواهر مخدرة لحاملها ويحظر استعمالها أكثر من مرة ويجب حفظها بالصيدلية مبينا عليها تاريخ صرف الدواء ورقم قيدها في دفتر قيد التذاكر الطبيةولحاملها أن يطلب من الصيدلية تسليمه صورة من التذاكر مختومة بخاتمها ولا يجوز استخدام الصورة في الحصول على جواهر مخدرة أو على أدوية تحتوي على تلك الجواهر.
- يعاقب بالسجن والغرامة كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع جواهر مخدرة أو زرع نباتا من النباتات الواردة في الجدول رقم (5) 
أو حازها أو أحرزها أو اشتراها وكان ذلك بقصد التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي وذلك كله ما لم يثبت أنه قد رخص له بالذات بموجب تذكرة طبية أو طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
- لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على من يتقدم من متعاطي المواد المخدرة من تلقاء نفسه للعلاج.
- جميع الجرائم المنصوص عنها في قانون المخدرات لا يمكن وقف تنفيذ عقوباتها حتى ولو تم استئنافها وواجبة النفاذ فورا.


نصَ قانون العقوبات السوري على :المادة 234 
1 ـ يعفى من العقوبة من كان حين اقتراف الفعل، بسبب حادث مفاجئ أو قوة قاهرة في حالة تسمم ناتجة عن الكحول أو المخدرات أفقدته الوعي أو الإرادة. 
2 ـ إذا نتجت حالة التسمم عن خطأ الفاعل كان هذا مسؤولاً عن كل جريمة غير مقصودة ارتكابها. 
3ـ ويكون مسؤولاً عن الجريمة المقصودة إذا توقع حين أوجد نفسه في تلك الحالة بسبب خطئه إمكان اقترافه أفعالاً جريمة. 
4 ـ وإذا أوجد نفسه في تلك الحالة قصداً بغية ارتكاب الجريمة شددت عقوبته وفاقاً للمادة الـ 247.
المادة 235إذا أضعفت حالة التسمم الناتجة عن قوة قاهرة أو حدث طارئ، قوة وعي الفاعل أو إرادته إلى حد بعيد أمكن إبدال العقوبة أو تخفيضها وفقاً لأحكام المادة الـ 241.

يلاحظ مما سبق أن : الفاعل لا يكون مسؤولاً عن أي جريمة يرتكبها في حالة إجباره على تعاطي المواد المخدرة أو من تعاطاها بسبب قوة قاهرة او حالة تسمم.
أما في باقي الحالات فيعد مسؤولا عن أي فعل يرتكبه , ما دام معاقيا عليه بنصوص قانون العقوبات ( لا عقوبة ولا جريمة الا بنص قانوني ).
بقلم محمود الخضر
ادارة منتدى كلية الحقوق
دققه طبيا وعلميا : الدكتور الصيدلاني حسان الخضر
المراجع والمصادر :
كتاب علم الأدوية Lippincott
منشورات وزارة الداخلية المصرية
قانون العقوبات السوري
قانون المخدرات السوري

----------

